# New Yorker 100 Pros and Cons



## John the Painter (Jan 25, 2011)

Just looking for some opinions on the New Yorker 100 wood boiler.I know where I might be able to pick one up foe $250.Not sure how old it is.Also wondering how big of a house it can handle.My main level is 1150 ft Â².Right now I have a wood stove in the basement to heat my house so I'd like to be able to heat my basement as well with the boiler so heating space would go up to 2300 ft Â² total. I am open to still using the stove to heat the basement and the boiler for the main level and hot water. Any input is appreciated good or bad.
Thanks


----------



## Blevesque (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't have a 100 but I due have the WC-130 and it is a piece of crap! And as soon as I can get some money it will be out of my basement. If you don't mind feeding the boiler every 2 1/2 to 3 hrs it will work well for you. If I were you I would save up for a gasser and save yourself a lot of work in the future.


----------



## wantstoburnwood (Jan 25, 2011)

I also think you should look at a gassifier John  . How big of a house was the owner heating when he removed it. Good luck


----------



## killick (Jan 25, 2011)

John the Painter said:
			
		

> Just looking for some opinions on the New Yorker 100 wood boiler.I know where I might be able to pick one up foe $250.Not sure how old it is.Also wondering how big of a house it can handle.My main level is 1150 ft Â².Right now I have a wood stove in the basement to heat my house so I'd like to be able to heat my basement as well with the boiler so heating space would go up to 2300 ft Â² total. I am open to still using the stove to heat the basement and the boiler for the main level and hot water. Any input is appreciated good or bad.
> Thanks



John, I replaced my NY Thermal WB 200 wood boiler with a Econoburn EBW 150 this fall and am loving the difference. My house has around 1800 sq. ft. of living area with a 900 sq. ft. basement heated also for a total of 2700. The NY boiler could not heat this area comfortably on cold days. We used it in addition to a wood stove in the house and a oil fired NY Thermal boiler in tandem with the wood. Since installing the Econoburn in early December the oil boiler has not been on at all and we have only burned the wood stove on 4 days two of which were power outages. The house is warmer than I had ever been able to get it previously. I sold my NY boiler last month. That being said the fellow who bought the NY Thermal boiler is very happy. He replaced an older Benjamin with it. The NY boiler, if in good shape, is a fine non-gassifier but is basically a box with a chimney. Lots of heat goes up the stack. It did burn poorly seasoned wood better than the Econoburn. I believe the 100 is a 80,000 BTU boiler which may be taxed heating 2300 sq. ft. unless you are well insulated and air sealed with efficient heat emitters or in-floor. $250 is a good price if it is in good shape.

Earl


----------



## Paver56 (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a New Yorker wc-130 and like BRL, I hate it.  It works fine but it must be fed every 2-3 hrs when burning wood, and 5 hrs is about the max if it is loaded to the max with coal.  I am going to get rid of it very soon and look forward to being able to get a full nights sleep.


----------



## John the Painter (Jan 26, 2011)

E.W. said:
			
		

> John the Painter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My house is insulated about average and I have baseboard rads. My main concern would be to heat the main living area (1150 square feet) and my domestic hot water (2 adults and a 5 month old) and use the wood stove for the basement. I was thinking a 40 gallon water tank for storage with it. Right now the wood stove heats the whole house but has to work pretty hard on the really cold days so the boiler would be kind of an extra bit of heat for those days.


----------



## Lukas060606 (Jan 26, 2011)

I have the old WC-120 and maybe I like it because it is the only wood furnace I've ever had.  I do crave a gasser, but the WC came with the house (i.e. free) and I don't have the money readily available to upgrade.  I completely agree it does need frequent loading, and overnight burns are not possible for me, but my storage should solve that as soon as it is done.  I don't mind the frequent loading as in the cold season, I'm a homebody.  The furnace will keep the house warm even into single digits as long as it is fed well.  When it get's to zero like it did this past week, I fire up the pellet stove also and keep it on high.  My house is three levels, and somewhere around 2500 s.f.  I would say that overall the house needs a lot more insulation and caulk, which I've been doing as I can.  I am sure that once I upgrade to a gasser, I'll bad mouth the "H E double hockey sticks" out of my New Yorker, but I'm not about to do that right now, seeing as it has literally saved me thousands of dollars that otherwise would have gone to the oil man.  My relationship with my New Yorker is almost exactly like my relationship with my first car.....when I got it for free (thanks Dad), I was in love with it...which is where I am still at with the New Yorker....but than as time went by and it needed maintenance and I saw the other cars out there that were better I figured it was time to part ways.  That will happen someday with my New Yorker, but for the time being, she's still OK by me.

Edit:  I think if you can get it at the price you mentioned, it will do what you want for 1150 s.f., as well as handle the DHW.  I have a wife and six kids and we have more hot water off the wood furnace than the oil furnace (coils in both).  I am disagreeing with most postings on this thread, but for the price, you should go for it and then upgrade in the future.  If you don't mind the frequent loadings, I say go for it.


----------



## killick (Jan 26, 2011)

John the Painter said:
			
		

> E.W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



John, for $250 it's worth a try. If it doesn't work out you could always upgrade later. Sounds like the house should heat easily. 

Earl


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 11, 2011)

I wonder if those that currently burn wood in their New Yorkers put an additional grate in the bottom of the firebox to hold the coals? An installer told me that the shaker grates will not hold wood coals very well and it burns more inefficiently.  I recently bought a used WC-90 looking for an installer in So. ME.


----------

